# dark blood forming inside nails?



## rdeyoung

Hey everyone! It seems like every time I post here its because of a health issue! Bummer 

Anyways, I've noticed recently what looks to me like dried blood inside of my white German shepherd's nails. Not all of them, only 2 or 3. I took notice of it fairly recently (within the last 4 weeks) after we came back from the park one day and he was limping around about 3 or so hours afterwards... and was like that for a couple days. I got him some pain medicine from the doctor and all was well.

However this past weekend after we came home from running around at the park, he started limping like before, but this time it only lasted a day. That's when I took another look at his paws. I have attached some images of his nails that show the dark red "blood" marks inside the nail...

What do you guys think?


----------



## rdeyoung

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## huntergreen

I can't tell from the pics, but are the nails a bit long? My rule of thumb is I can here my dogs nails on hard wood floors, it is time for nail trimming.


----------



## N Smith

They do look really long to me too - the only thing I can think is that they are getting caught, or putting pressure on the nail base when running/jumping, which can cause nail breakage at the base.

I would trim those nails up super tight to the quick and keep them like that. Dremelling is IMO the best way to keep nails short, and allows you to flatten them or round them so they don't catch as easily.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

I agree with the others. The nails are a bit too long. It would definitely be possible that they are getting caught or way too much pressure on the base of the nail as he/she runs and plays. I'd say before running to the vet or doing anything drastic, just dremel the nails down as short as they can go and keep them well trimmed. I think that would clear it up. If not, then maybe you'll need to take the dog in for a further check.

My Duke's nails are way too long because his first owner did not keep them short enough for his first 2 years. Now unfortunately, his quick is super long and no matter how well I care for them... I can't get them short enough. Once I put him under for his teeth and xrays, I'm having the vet chop them down to normal length while he's out. The long nails are super dangerous and we've almost had broken toes because of them.

Keeping nails at a proper length is much more important then just for looks or scratching floors/furniture.


----------



## onyx'girl

The nails look healthy for the most part, other than the length.

Though one looks 'bruised'? There is only one nail problem that I'm aware of, and if your dog starts losing nails or they start shredding/splitting.

Because your dog has clear nails, it's easier to see the blood. But they look strong and healthy to me.


----------



## rdeyoung

Thanks guys! The nails are pretty healthy and strong. I used to clip his nails in the past - but his quick is really strange because I can see where it ends and ill trim beyond it, but it bled anyways and it really put me off on trying it again (happened 3 times over the past several trims). Both of his back feet nails stay very trimmed by themselves, they are right at the quick - but his front paws are alittle long, im just worried about doing them...

Im going to pick up a dremel and try that instead of the clippers. He's a squirmy one and doesnt like his paws being messed with!


----------



## huntergreen

you can always go to the vet or groomer to have the nails clipped. i have a jrt that will stand perfectly still for the groomer but yells and screams when i do it.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

huntergreen said:


> you can always go to the vet or groomer to have the nails clipped. i have a jrt that will stand perfectly still for the groomer but yells and screams when i do it.


That's how mine are. The groomers and vets say the older two are saints, and the youngest is very well behaved for her age. However, I do it at home and depending on the day... Duke is the ONLY one who doesn't give me issues. Zira and Storm are so difficult. Those are the two dogs I've actually trained with the dremel and clipped nails weekly! After the last few times, and my back going out because of it..... I really think it may be worth the money to go get them done. lol

OP: Dremels definitely make it easier when it comes to spotting the quick. Even if you hit it a little, usually it's just a little drop and then it's done. Unlike clippers that you can actually miss and cut the entire quick... which bleeds so bad at times, it looks like a murder scene. However, many dogs shy away from the dremels. If your dog hasn't been around them, I would suggest working with him to just get used to the sound and vibration first... not just going straight for the nails. I had a dog once that I did that too, and it startled her really bad... took me a few years to get her to allow me to do it again. It was always a problem after that.


----------



## Heidigsd

Here are the instructions I followed years ago with my GSD who hated her nails done and she ended up being fine with the Dremel


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Heidigsd said:


> Here are the instructions I followed years ago with my GSD who hated her nails done and she ended up being fine with the Dremel:
> 
> DoberDawn.com


Oh I like that guide! Very useful information! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## huntergreen

heidgsd, tks for posting the doberdawn link.


----------

